# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Vivarium Newbie

## kermit13sg

Hi there,

I got a 1.5ft tank which I would like to create a vivarium. But the problem is I have 2 crayfish that has to be in there, I understand that vivariums are mainly built for creatures that can swim and also stay on land, so does it make sense to built it for crayfish? Or should i just leave it as a normal tank...If i do that, i cannot have any plants in the tank because the crayfishes will chew them up.  :Knockout: 

If it is ok to built a vivarium, can you experienced folks give me some ideas? please.

----------


## David Moses Heng

In my 432 paludarium, one crayfish was introduced and it turned my paludarium into a disaster. Verdict: NO. I actually have to drain the tank and remove some parts before I manage to remove the burger. However, if your crayfish is the mexican CPO, then it is a different thingy altogether.

----------


## lucasjiang

I think another problem is that the water area will definitely be too small for the 2 crayfish. Assuming the water area is half the tank, it will only be about 20cmx20cm base area, and assuming height of water is about 10cm, the volume of water is too small to maintain constant water parameters. Also, with such a small base area they will surely fight and you will end up with broken claws and legs, since crayfish are rather territorial.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi kermit13sg
I suggest you do away any ugly crayfishes. If I were you, I rather wait for new batch of White Tree Frogs to come, maybe October or November. With regards to your 1. 5ft tank, can I check with you, is this an Exo-terra tank with two-front doors? Maybe I can you some pointers if this tank an Exo terra tank, and if you are interested in keeping ***. Keep me in post.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi kermit13sg
> I suggest you do away any ugly crayfishes. If I were you, *I rather wait for new batch of White Tree Frogs to come,*  *maybe October or November*. With regards to your 1. 5ft tank, can I check with you, is this an Exo-terra tank with two-front doors? Maybe I can you some pointers if this tank an Exo terra tank, and if you are interested in keeping ***. Keep me in post.


wah bro, you have lobang for the frogs? I heard that the supplier is not keen to ship them here because of the low prices... Can help me get 4 pieces?

----------


## eddy planer

Both GC and Petmart already ordered nearly 1k of White Tree Frogs hence together with QianHui total will be 1. 5k. You will have no problem to get four pcs but 40 croakers!

----------


## kermit13sg

> Hi kermit13sg
> I suggest you do away any ugly crayfishes. If I were you, I rather wait for new batch of White Tree Frogs to come, maybe October or November. With regards to your 1. 5ft tank, can I check with you, is this an Exo-terra tank with two-front doors? Maybe I can you some pointers if this tank an Exo terra tank, and if you are interested in keeping ***. Keep me in post.


Hi Eddy

thanks for your reply, but it is a normal tank, not the Exo-terra ones. Well, I guess I have to wait till they conk off. Sorry, frogs are no no in the house...

----------


## kermit13sg

> I think another problem is that the water area will definitely be too small for the 2 crayfish. Assuming the water area is half the tank, it will only be about 20cmx20cm base area, and assuming height of water is about 10cm, the volume of water is too small to maintain constant water parameters. Also, with such a small base area they will surely fight and you will end up with broken claws and legs, since crayfish are rather territorial.


Hi Lucas, thanks for your reply. To be a little more accurate, the base area is 40cm X 26cm. I know, that still seem small for 2 crays. Height, i can probably so 15-20cm. Water parameter wise, I understand these are very hardy creatures, one was in a tank with a dead pump for a long time and he survived. Anyway, thanks, may shelf the idea for now...Unless someone offers some good ideas.

----------


## eddy planer

Maybe you can try mudskipper. They do roam around land area.

----------


## kermit13sg

> Maybe you can try mudskipper. They do roam around land area.


Hi eddy, thanks for trying to help. But the whole family is rather irky with slimy creatures..the thought was to introduce some crabs into it..but i cannot just dump the 2 crays.  :Sad:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi bro. Maybe you can donate the 2 crays to some school pond? For crabs, the vampires are the safest and best bet. I bought 30 plus pieces recently and they are doing excellent.

----------


## eddy planer

Little beautiful crabs are really excellent idea! However, the crayfishes will feast them in no time...sighs. If you can you can let it go on market place or donate to David, oops!

----------


## kermit13sg

> Hi bro. Maybe you can donate the 2 crays to some school pond? For crabs, the vampires are the safest and best bet. I bought 30 plus pieces recently and they are doing excellent.


Vampire crabs are those purple color ones? Those are nice.




> Little beautiful crabs are really excellent idea! However, the crayfishes will feast them in no time...sighs. If you can you can let it go on market place or donate to David, oops!


I have to check with my son first, the crays are his... assuming i do get rid of them, will you guys guide me on setting up the vivarium for crabs?

I have totally no idea although I have seen and read a bit here and there.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Vampire crabs are those purple color ones? Those are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to check with my son first, the crays are his... assuming i do get rid of them, will you guys guide me on setting up the vivarium for crabs?
> 
> I have totally no idea although I have seen and read a bit here and there.


Just let me know the time and place. I have the purple ones, red ones and green ones. BTW, I am only available only every thursday night.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi kermit,

No problem with that, we are more than glad to assist or guild you along to create a beautiful vivarium for your Vampire crab if you do away with your crayfishes. However, I rather you do have another 1. 5ft tank for yourself and let your son to learn to keep crayfishes to build his importance of keeping, and he will be more responsible for his beautiful crayfishes. okay.

Alas, my two boys aren't keen on my White Trees and other critters, and they rather stick to their beloved PC games, whatsapp and their own sports at school...sighs.

----------


## kermit13sg

> Hi kermit,
> 
> No problem with that, we are more than glad to assist or guild you along to create a beautiful vivarium for your Vampire crab if you do away with your crayfishes. However, I rather you do have another 1. 5ft tank for yourself and let your son to learn to keep crayfishes to build his importance of keeping, and he will be more responsible for his beautiful crayfishes. okay.
> 
> Alas, my two boys aren't keen on my White Trees and other critters, and they rather stick to their beloved PC games, whatsapp and their own sports at school...sighs.


Hi Eddy

It took me months to convince my minister of home affairs to allow this 1.5 tank, before this, the two crays were staying in their own one room flat. So to try for another 1.5 means I have to put in a "hopeless" application.

Now that he has a toy poodle, he has enough work to keep him busy so he may just agree to cut down his responsibilities...

----------


## kermit13sg

> Just let me know the time and place. I have the purple ones, red ones and green ones. BTW, I am only available only every thursday night.


alright, noted with thanks

----------


## David Moses Heng

> alright, noted with thanks


with pleasure. Check your PM though  :Smile:

----------


## kermit13sg

Guess what, one lobster did a Houdini and died!!! I SWEAR, I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Guess what, one lobster did a Houdini and died!!! I SWEAR, I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT.



They know what you are thinking... hehe

----------


## kermit13sg

Will you help me set one with my existing tank? Is it better to use a exo-terra tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## Zenith82

Hi Kermit13sg, if your vivarium wants to keep live stocks I suggest a enclosed tank will be better. If you like natural setups you can use a normal tank.
Both have advantages, but an enclose tank can be very humid. Where else an open tank the water will have high evaporation rate.

This is an example of mine using a 1ft Gex Genoah Tank but mine mainly plants and a few small fishes inside.

----------


## kermit13sg

Hi Zenith

Thanks for your reply. 

I planned to keep some vampire crabs. I have no idea what plants to get and how to build the waterfall wall. 

No idea how to build the filtration system. 

Any help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Will you help me set one with my existing tank? Is it better to use a exo-terra tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have my number. we will arrange next week

----------


## kermit13sg

Officially going to start. Using my 1.5' tank and canister filter. I planned to get one of those pre-made wall from Seaview. 

I think I'll cut part of it to make a land portion, but question is if I want plants on the land area, how do I put soil on the land platform? Or do I use plants that is soilless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kermit13sg

Initially layout, not sure if this qualify as a vivarium, or paludarium but it's pleasing to me. ImageUploadedByTapatalk1372636243.989280.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## cdckjn

the bonsai "tree" cannot have the roots too wet, so if you adjust your water level correctly, the setup with the rock will work, looking forward to your nice setup.

----------


## kermit13sg

Hi, thanks for your input. The potted bonsai is resting on a raise platform, about an inch above water level. So to prevent the roots being soaked. 

Reason why i did not conceal the pot is coz I've access to remove pot for some sun tanning. 

Will provide pics tonight, anyone can advise on the lights for bonsai? And anyone can advise where I can a stand to raise my lights above the bonsai?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1372694817.772753.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1372694832.884706.jpg




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1372772256.973240.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1372772275.589906.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1372772287.889897.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## AhVy

Nice nice!!! 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Zenith82

Looks good, nicely done! Keep up!

----------


## kermit13sg

Thanks for the nice words but crabby died. He lost one limb in the container he came in and he was blowing bubbles like mad. 😢


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1372781905.290640.jpg

The waterfall, rainbar concealed with java moss

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1372781947.000778.jpg

Full tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## limz_777

nice , i like this , does the bonsai do well indoor ?

----------


## hirowen

Very nice! Thumbs up!!






_____________________________
Pardon me for typo error as this is sent by mobile.

----------


## kermit13sg

> nice , i like this , does the bonsai do well indoor ?


Not too bad, wifey takes it out to the window everyday. But my plan is to over hang a LED light over it. 

Still sourcing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## blackhorse

Nice ! Thanks for sharing

----------


## kermit13sg

> Nice ! Thanks for sharing


Thanks

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1373255107.520207.jpg
Some Rams we bought...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## AQMS

Good job....  :Well done:

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1373844934.469985.jpg

New acquisition 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1373846306.399705.jpg

Peek-a-boo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1373900329.827108.jpg

Eating by the stream... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

My Vampire crabs all died


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## eddy planer

Any update of your vivarium, bo? :Confused:

----------


## kermit13sg

> Any update of your vivarium, bo?


Hi eddy, nice of you to drop in. Bought another 4 crabs 3 months ago, they seem to be doing well. Appearing on at night to feed then hide all day long. will upload pic later.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi kermit13sg,

no problem..I always love hanging and helping you guys here, however due to my frequently biz trips really taken a lot of my time...sighs
I have been neglecting my 6ft tank for so many months..coming to 12 months liao! :Embarassed:

----------


## kermit13sg

> Hi kermit13sg,
> 
> no problem..I always love hanging and helping you guys here, however due to my frequently biz trips really taken a lot of my time...sighs
> I have been neglecting my 6ft tank for so many months..coming to 12 months liao!


Problem is I may be choosing all the wrong plants. And the fishes keep picking on them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## yappyz

sorry ah, a noob question, for crabs what type of good food they eat? pellets?

----------


## kermit13sg

> sorry ah, a noob question, for crabs what type of good food they eat? pellets?


They eat almost anything. Pellets, freeze dried brine, rice, live brine and list goes on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

Cannot attach photo with tapatalk on iPhone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1379164018.188489.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

New plant at right corner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kennethc

Cools! I am also thinking of setting up a new tank for vampire crabs. Beautiful creatures arent they.
What filter did you use?

----------


## eddy planer

That's depending what kind of tank you are planning for the next build? If you like kapitan's build, then go for it! :Wink:

----------


## kermit13sg

> Cools! I am also thinking of setting up a new tank for vampire crabs. Beautiful creatures arent they.
> What filter did you use?


Canister. Ehiem 2110


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

Got 5 crabs now 😊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## eddy planer

Pictures of your five crabs habitant, leh?

----------


## kermit13sg

> Pictures of your five crabs habitant, leh?


I'll go into stealth mode and try to catch them tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

> Pictures of your five crabs habitant, leh?


ImageUploadedByTapatalk1380205649.883062.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1380206188.669540.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1380816082.023480.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kennethc

Nice crabs.. full tank shot?

----------


## mukyo

are they easy to keep bro? what about fishes do they kill them?
where to get and is it expensive? 
plan to setup on a nano ex shrimp, all shrimp moved to bigger home

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kermit13sg

> are they easy to keep bro? what about fishes do they kill them?
> where to get and is it expensive? 
> plan to setup on a nano ex shrimp, all shrimp moved to bigger home
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
> Thank you


So far it's easy, fuss free. I keep them with some rams and they are mostly on land. But I've one that love to go into the water. The fishes are not bothered by it. 

Bought from a shop in serangoon north, not sure the name. Seaview has it too. $4-5 a piece. 

In my tank there's 2 algae eater, not sure the name and some shrimps, not sure what they are too but they are gloss black a orange stripe on top.

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1380860085.527764.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1380860121.011729.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## kermit13sg

how to load video here?

----------


## mukyo

Nice photos. Next months will ask more questions about setups  :Smile: 
Btw was in qianhu for curiousity sake. So overpriced. 
And so sad seeing all the baby green frog and vamp crab melted away. Completely ignored and not taken care. The water must be super poisonous so many dead thing.

Sent from my CT801 Eyas using Tapatalk

----------


## kermit13sg

> Nice photos. Next months will ask more questions about setups 
> Btw was in qianhu for curiousity sake. So overpriced. 
> And so sad seeing all the baby green frog and vamp crab melted away. Completely ignored and not taken care. The water must be super poisonous so many dead thing.
> 
> Sent from my CT801 Eyas using Tapatalk


oh dear, never been there, too far.

tonight i upload some full tank shots...  :Smile:

----------


## kermit13sg

http://youtu.be/GKUwpPWVpv0





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk ��

----------


## mukyo

cool. if we dont provide rock hiding place will they be ok?
its nice to see but seems like they are very shy
why your previous crab died?

Sent from my CT801 Eyas using Tapatalk

----------


## kermit13sg

> cool. if we dont provide rock hiding place will they be ok?
> its nice to see but seems like they are very shy
> why your previous crab died?
> 
> Sent from my CT801 Eyas using Tapatalk


Must have some form of hiding place, especially when they molt. Not necessary rocks, plants are ok too. 

Died coz I made the tank too warm by covering it to keep humidity for plants. Now I leave it open they are happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------


## mukyo

ever tried any kamikaze shrimp? if fish is not bothered i wonder if they will chase shrimps

Sent from my CT801 Eyas using Tapatalk

----------


## eddy planer

Hi kermit13sg

Looking so good! I really love your set-up. :Well done: 

Got another next build, bo? :Smile:

----------


## kermit13sg

> Hi kermit13sg
> 
> Looking so good! I really love your set-up.
> 
> Got another next build, bo?


Thanks Eddy, no more next build. Still in rental flat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 😁

----------

